# What is the best wood preservative for a backyard deck?



## john doe (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a 30 x 14ft. 2nd story deck right off my back door made of #2 pressure treated pine. It has been up for a little more than 2 years without being stained. The decking is 6 by 5/4th inch and has stated to cup and hold rain water. I live in the St. Louis area with lots of rain in the spring and summer and some snow in the winter. The deck has southern exposer and gets very hot by mid day. 
So I have taken up the planks and turned them over and belt sanded them with 36 grit to get rid of any splinters and to give them a rough surface to make sure the wood preservative/stain soaks in deeply into the surface of each plank. The wood really soaks in the wood preservative. I am using TWP level 100 dark oak stain. I am purposely not staining the bottom of the planks in order to make sure that any water that gets into the wood will have an exit. I am also giving a coat to the tops of the 2 by 12 joist on which the decking planks are screwed while I have the decking up.
Is TWP my best bet?


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I have used TWP, Behr and Cabot. All seem to last only a couple of years. The sun is the real culprit. The exposed faces always needed retreating long before the shaded ones.

John: Where in St. Louis? I lived in south county 9 years and moved to KY last year.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Outdoor carpet.

Ed


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Is this a serios inquiry ?.

Jerry


----------



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a deck just about the same size of yours and did a semi-transparent stain about 10 months ago using Sherwin williams product. So far so good.


----------



## john doe (Jul 9, 2008)

*reason for my question*

I am using the pressure treated pine and I do not want it to crack and splitter on me like I have seen happen so often with other decks made with the same PT #2 pine. I was hoping that the TWP wood preservative would keep that from happening. I wanted to let it sit out in the sun and rain for 12 months like I was told to do after I got it built but did not get back to staining it for about 28 months. Most if not all of the decking boards have already developed cracks and all have some measure of warp or twist to them as I take them up to turn them over to sand and stain them. So when I am putting them back down after the stain has dried I find that I have to use all kinds of wood clamps and crow bars to get them to line up. I will be putting on another coat after the summer is over to make sure the TWP has really soaked in. 

PS I live in the Florissant/Hazelwood area right next door to the old St. Stanislaus Jesuit Seminary were Father De Smet was trained and were the Jesuits who started and taught at St. Louis University lived. There is a lot of interesting history were I live.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

I have used Floods Spa and Deck. I only need to reapply every 3-5 years. It has held up very well in the Pennsylvania summers and winters. It is available in most paint centers and is available in a variety of colors.


----------



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

John, I live in SFLA and also did my deck of PT2. I waited 1 month before staining as SW guy told me and as I read online. I also have cracks and twists and only applied the semi stain on the top part. I personally have no regrets since it is what I expected from PT2. If you sand, it will be a waste of your time/$$$ since it will just go back to being a rough none smooth wood. Again this is all information that was given to me online and it is true. I did sand certain areas esp. around the holes for the screws and it is back as if sanding was never done. HOpe this helps.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

*John,*

Have you talked to the folks at Amteco about your concerns about the TWP? Since they practically own the St. Louis market, they should have a fairly good idea of what can be done to reduce or eliminate your problems.

By the by, what dealer did you buy the TWP from?


----------



## john doe (Jul 9, 2008)

*Talking to the makers of TWP*

cousin George,
I did not even thing about talking to the folks at Anteco. Thanx for the idea. They are located down near Six Flags off of Hyw I-44 right outside of St. Louis. I guess I will give them a call.
I bought TWP from Handy Man Hardware in Florissant because they had a sale on it. CWP made by Flood in Australia was located on the shelf next to TWP but was not on sale and I did not like any of the colors. I went back to get another gallon or two and found that they upped the price on me after the sale so I went to the Amteco website and ordered 2 more gallons directly from them. (Also I bought the last gallon of dark oak in the store - I got it for the old price because they forgot to change the price on the shelf even though it was changed in the computer at the check out. I had to make a stink out of it.) It was a little cheaper on the web site and shipping is free for the time being.
UPS just notified me that the shipment will be here by Monday. 
After I bought the last gallon of dark oak at Handy Man Hardware I went to Home Depot and was surprised to find out that they did not carry TWP.
P.S.
I understand that there are two drive-in movie theaters down near your place. One in Aurora(SP)called the Sunset on E. Church. There are only 19 left in the whole state of Missouri. My boys and I are thinking out trying to visit each one before they go out of business.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

*John*

I have worked with Bill, Sandy and Ann for years. My company contracts with Amteco to make TWP on a national scale (Gemini Coatings) but we do not sell to the big boxes (part of the contract). 

I think there are a few drive-ins around the Sprinfield area, but I can't tell you where they are all at, I've only lived here 3 years.

Good luck with Amteco!!


----------



## dave1212 (Mar 20, 2011)

*eco wood treatment*

try eco wood treatment on your deck . it worked great for us , our sherwin williams carries it


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

imo the two best preserves are penofin and sikkins cetol


----------



## Gary W (Apr 27, 2009)

I tried this stuff 2 years ago and so far so good. It seems to live up to the promises.

http://saversystems.com/wood-products/water-repellent-wood-stain


----------



## Starkey (Mar 1, 2011)

Trex


----------

